# How much does it cost to replace oil pan and oil pump on a mk4 VR6?



## 2001boravr6 (Jun 19, 2003)

Bottomed out causing damage to my oil pump and pan on a VR6. Anyone have an idea how much it should cost to replace at a mechanic?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

2001boravr6 said:


> Bottomed out causing damage to my oil pump and pan on a VR6. Anyone have an idea how much it should cost to replace at a mechanic?


Looking at ECS Tuning, it looks like factory parts will run about $450. Add in a couple hours of labor, and you're looking at maybe $650. Aftermarket parks could be a couple hundred less.
Try the VR6 forum for better info.


----------

